# Server Eigenschaften fehlen



## crashoverride (16. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,
an all die kompetenten ISPConfig Benutzer.

Gerade ist mir aufgefallen, das ich unter "Administration->Server->Eigenschaften"  keine Ausgabe mehr erhalte, sondern nur noch eine Fehlermeldung "                         Der angeforderte Dokumententyp existiert nicht" 

Hat jemand eine Idee ?

Schon Danke im Voraus


----------



## Till (16. Nov. 2007)

Welche ISPConfig version benutzt Du? Tritt das Problem auch bei anderen Formularen auf?


----------



## crashoverride (17. Nov. 2007)

Hallo Till,

ich benutze die Version 2.2.18.
Alle anderen Formulare funktionieren oder ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## planet_fox (23. Nov. 2007)

hast du mit dem formdesigner was geändert ?


----------



## crashoverride (23. Nov. 2007)

hi planet_fox,

nee, nicht dass ich wüsste.
aber ich schau mal nach.

cya


----------



## Till (24. Nov. 2007)

Schau bitte mal mit phpmyadmin in die ISPconfig Datenbank und dort in die Tabelle "doctype". Ist dort ein datensatz mit der doctype_id 1010 drin?


----------



## crashoverride (12. Dez. 2007)

Hallo Till,

irgendwie hab ich nicht mitgekriegt, dass du geantwortet hattest.
Egal, aber zu deiner Frage:
Ja, es gibt in der Tabelle doctype einen Datensatz doctype_id mit "1010"

Hängt das damit zusammen ?

Danke


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2007)

> Hängt das damit zusammen ?


Ja. In der Tabelle Doctype sind die formulardefinitionen gespeichert. Da der Datensatz für 1010 da ist, ist vermutlich die Definition irgendwie defekt.

Ich würde Dir raten, die aktuelle ISPConfig Version nochmal runterzuladen und setup auszuführen, damit ISPConfig auf Deinem Server aktualisiert wird. dabei werden auch die Daten in dieser tabelle aktualisiert.


----------



## crashoverride (13. Dez. 2007)

kann ich über das vorhandene ispconfig drüber installieren, ohne dass die Daten verloren gehen? Oder muss/kann ich vorher ne Datensicherung machen?!


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2007)

Du installierts ja nicht drüber sondern machst ein Update. Der Installer erkennt das automatisch.


----------



## crashoverride (13. Dez. 2007)

ok werde ich tun.
gebe dir dann rückmeldung.

danke dir schon jetzt mal ;-)


----------

